# Fly fishing Galveston West Bay



## Lamarr Scott (Oct 6, 2015)

It seems like all this rain we have had and extreme low water has messed up the sight fishing. does anyone else find the same problem?


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

There are a few spots that have stayed pretty clear. My favorite spot for going after prison permit on fly has been off color or murky for a month at least. It is an easy spot for me to pole and fly cast when I'm solo, just hasn't been sight fishable much. The low tides have restricted me more than anything.


----------



## Lamarr Scott (Oct 6, 2015)

*prison permit*

Is your spot Sweat water near 8 th. st. there are lots of sheep head and clear water, just real hard to get into.
Going in the morning if the rail lets me. Water level looks good, winds are calming down. Have a customer Tuesday.


----------



## Bird (May 10, 2005)

I haven't been back in Sweetwater in a long time. Might need to have another look at it. I like Oxen bayou and along the South shore line marshes down to Starvation cove. Oxen and Starvation have mostly sandy bottoms along the shorelines which tend to stay clear if the winds have been light and out of the right direction. Seems like the North shore grass flats are the only spot folks know where to go and it can get jammed up with waders and poling skiffs. I'm solo usually so I just go to the South shore.


----------



## Cozumel Annie (Jan 13, 2018)

Enter the slough off of Eckert towards the end of 11 mile road. You'll see the cut that enters Starvation in the Southeast corner of the Slough. Stop before the cut and pole through and continue onto the grass flats. It's a very good spot for targeting reds and big trout on fly. Prior to entering the slough off of Eckert's Bayou try that gut as well.


----------



## southpaw (Feb 25, 2009)

I'd rather have the low water than the crazy high tides we had a couple years ago. The low water concentrates the fish in more predictable places and makes sight fishing easier even if the water is murky.


----------

